# Cooking chips and crisps



## loobyloo98 (Apr 8, 2007)

how many different ways can u cook crisps nd chips?


----------



## Caine (Apr 8, 2007)

Two. Maybe


----------



## CasperImproved (Apr 11, 2007)

I love potatoes, and even though I am trying to cut down on carbs, I still need an occasional tater fix.  I will admit to owning a somewhat expensive small electric fryer ( I need my Belgium fries fix a couple times a year).  But in the cause of better health, I normally cook potatoes in a savory manner in the oven or the grill with a minimum of olive olive and some spicing with different spices), or as a baked potato with low fat butter and low fat sour cream with chives. The best way I have found to bake a potato is to spray it with PAM olive oil spray all over, rub some sea salt on the out side, the put it directly on a rack in the oven at 425F and depending on the size, approximately an hour of bake time.  And don't forget to poke the potato a couple of times with a fork for the more fluffy texture.  Casper.


----------

